# Small Engine Repair



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

My new hobby is to pick up old mowers and bring them back to life.
I am not doing it to make money. I am only doing to learn how to repair small engines. If I get back what I am putting into them then I am fine with that. If I help out friends and family members that is even better.
My question is it alright to come on here if I have any questions about them? Is this ethical. I do not want to cause any friction.
I found YouTube a great source of information and it has help me immensely. I have found it enjoyable and a great learning experience and an awesome way to spend my extra time.
Thanks to those who reply.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I am not a moderator but I am certainly in favor of keeping mowers out of the landfill. Probably 90 % of them just need cleaning up and the carb cleaned and adjusted. I would not imagine that the admins and moderators would object but if they do feel free to PM me. I am sure MasterMech would help too. Definitely something you learn by doing. And very satisfying when you yank and it roars to life after you fixed on it.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Thanks @gene_stl , I appreciate your feedback and honesty.


----------

